# agouti and argente



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I breed agouti for show and often get argente (and PEW, and cinnamon) to pop up in the mix. Here are a couple of my mice from a couple recent photo shoots. I do a weekly photo-shoot on another forum, as well as post mouse pictures on facebook, so my apologies in advance for those of you who've seen these twice!


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

Personally, too much space in #4  gorgeous meece and lovely photos.

Vi x


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

So do you think I should take away space from the top? The right?


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow...they're gorgeous!


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

Jack Garcia said:


> So do you think I should take away space from the top? The right?


I think you can afford some from the left (cutting the tail a bit, but seeing as you can't see the whole thing anyway, I don't think it'll hurt). Lots off from the right and a reasonable bit off the top. Almost making the mouse in the middle, which I'm not usually a fan of, but as long as you've left enough at the top, it's not too bad as it will still retain some composition. That's how I'd do it anyhow! If you were interested   Photographer coming out in me!

edit: looking at the others, I'm thinking a crop very similar to #3

Vi x


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you. I hadn't noticed it, but I guess I like my "empty" space...hehe. I will experiment around some and see how it looks with your suggestions.


----------



## Lime Green Mouse (Nov 13, 2009)

You can experiment with cropping photos all you want, but we artists know that all you have to say to make it right is "that was on purpose, it's artistic," haha!

I don't know how you get non-blurred photos, but they're pretty cute! Great big ears!  What are they on?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks. I still have a lot of work to do with them, but I'm getting there. Their ears are actually small compared to their more distant cousins (whom I don't own). They're on a bath towel.

The secret to clear pictures is to have an expensive camera with a good macro feature in good lighting conditions, and then to take hundreds of pictures and keep only a few.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I think the mice are beautiful Jack, and I like your photography style


----------



## MiceGalaxyDK (May 26, 2009)

Ohhh.. I looooove agouti. but the agouti mice we have over here in denmark is not the darkest ones.

and wow, their ears are HUGE!

Well done Jack!!


----------

